# Android-Security-Update auch für HTC Magic [Update]



## Newsfeed (25 Mai 2009)

Das am vergangenen langen Wochenende eingeleitete Sicherheitsupdate für das Android-Smartphone T-Mobile G1 steht auch Nutzern des HTC Magic zur Verfügung.

Weiterlesen...


----------

